# Equivalent of Grahams Crackers in Ireland?



## ngwrbc (27 Nov 2008)

Hi, as per the title does anyone know what's the equivalent here in Ireland, it’s for a Diabetic Recipe....
Many thanks!


----------



## Celtwytch (27 Nov 2008)

The closest thing we have to a Graham Cracker is the digestive biscuit.  (It puzzled me no end too the first time I tried to bake using an American recipe!)


----------



## mathepac (27 Nov 2008)

Modern Graham Crackers  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graham_cracker and digestive biscuits contain significant amounts of sugar.


----------



## ngwrbc (28 Nov 2008)

Thanks for your replies. Will have to re-think that recipie me thinks! 
Cheers


----------



## Celtwytch (28 Nov 2008)

You could try checking the diabetic range of biscuits in supermarkets/health shops - there may be a diabetic version of digestives available.


----------

